# Strange customer request...



## Len Shreck (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello again all I got a phone call from a guy that would like to know if I am able to make a pen in the shape of a "SCREW." I have to admit I have no idea how to even go about it any suggestions would be very helpful? I only have a regular Jet lathe nothing special and no other special tools or attachments. He is willing to pay if I can only find a way to make it. Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give. Len


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 8, 2010)

Dang...I would love to take on that challenge.  Doesn't seem to difficult.  But I am so far behind as it is, and busy at work, I just can't do it.  You might want to start by finding a big screw that you can drill out.  It's not going to be comfy on the fingers holding a screw pen.  Come to think of it...I think what I would do find a large diameter screw and part it in three sections, so you have a nib, a centerband and a finial.  Inbetween those part I'd go with simple straight shot aluminum...so you still have a tapered pen with threaded tip and other sections, but the main body is comfortable to use and doesn't cut up your hands.


----------



## Len Shreck (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry I didnt put it in the first post he wants it made from wood and just made to look like a screw. He wants to have it made for a lawyer friend of his. He specify it needs to be made of wood. Sorry if I wasnt clear on that. Len


----------



## robutacion (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, you may need either a metal lathe to get the thread made or a router attachment on your wood lathe.

It is possible to make the coarse tread of a screw, is is a wood screw, there is, not sure what type screw your costumer is "visualizing" but, I would start by asking him/her that question first. I would suggest a click pen mechanism for this type pen.

If you find out what type screw is requested as a wood made pen and you don't have access to any of the tools I mention before, let me know and I will, explain to you how you can make a thread manually like those on the right of the pic but, you have a few possibilities as you can see...! 


Cheers
George


----------



## mredburn (Oct 8, 2010)

you could make the pen cap to look like the flat shoulder area and flair the cap/finial to look correct. for the lower barrel take a marker and trace out a spiral for the threads and then take a triangular file and hand file the threads in the wood. Take the lower blank and on your slowest speed or better yet with the lathe off run a pencil along the blank as you spin it. This will give you your thread spiral. make it as tight or loose as you want.
Charge accordingly.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure myself about this. What about turning a pen, then using a tap & dye to put threads on it. The new Rhinehart pen has a hex/bolt design to the kit that might add to the look. The not-so-wide threads may keep it comfortable to hold. Just a thought.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> Hello again all I got a phone call from a guy that would like to know if I am able to make a pen in the shape of a "SCREW." I have to admit I have no idea how to even go about it any suggestions would be very helpful? I only have a regular Jet lathe nothing special and no other special tools or attachments. He is willing to pay if I can only find a way to make it. Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give. Len


 
You know I had that very idea and was going to keep it top secret till I worked on it. BUT have to be real I just don't have time.

A few ideas come to mind first helix coils they are hollow inside find the rite size put a couple together and you got threads around a tube. Another idea is to take some small screws or even some large screws cut and grind to fit the tube like the steampunk pens that are being shown. Now if anyone uses these ideas to make one I would like to see it and just send some kudos my way for the idea :wink:

I also thought of actually taking a screw and drilling straight down the middle and just build a pen from that. I do have a mini metal lathe and wont even attempt that. Ohh another idea just hit, me take a copper tube just the rite size that your brass tube can go into and run a die over the copper tube giving it threads. Now I would cast all the above in PR.

One more just hit me. I have been in the hardware store before looking at screws. I do it for a past time anyway lamp parts they have hollow threaded screws if can find the rite size and maybe fit a few together.

Just some thoughts, I'm moveing on now
Bruce


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 8, 2010)

If you know someone with a metal lathe, He could put the screw threads on it for you.  It is a fairly simple operation on a metal lathe.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 8, 2010)

where's skippy when we need him?


----------



## hewunch (Oct 8, 2010)

They make wood dies too.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2010)

sbwertz said:


> If you know someone with a metal lathe, He could put the screw threads on it for you. It is a fairly simple operation on a metal lathe.


 
There you go just take an aluminum blank chuck it on a metal lathe and thread it. Your rite it's so simple I didn't even think of it. Polish it up on a wheel to knock off the sharp edges and it will glitter. 

Easy as pie :tongue:

.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 8, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> where's skippy when we need him?



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## holmqer (Oct 8, 2010)

I think the earlier suggestion of hand cutting the threads into the pen barrel would be a good bet. Another option would be the use of thin tape to form a spiral.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65606

In the above post, for the red and white stripes, I used some 1/8" wide tape (~$3 from the craft store) and hand wrapped it around the lower barrel before airbrushing. This effectively made a multi-start screw like pattern. You could do the same and use some spray paint to create a screw thread look.

http://www.acmoore.com/p-96800-scotch-artist-tape-for-curves-18x10-yards.aspx


----------



## juteck (Oct 8, 2010)

Excuse to buy a new tool --- the Sorby micro spiraling tool.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021212/26049/Sorby-Micro-Spiral-Set.aspx


since he specifically asked for wood, use can use a spiraling tool like this the creat the illusion of screw threads, but a little more rounded to make it more comfortable on the grip.  There are several youtube videos on how this tool works.  I have the bigger version, and it works great - although I've never tried it on a pen, I have made finials with it.


----------



## penhead (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't know if this would work for what you need, but might be an excuse to buy a new tool...add the price of tool to what you charge for pen, and then make blanks for sale..???
http://www.bealltool.com/products/threading/threader.php


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 8, 2010)

See if you can locate someone with an ornamental lathe. Of course, the Beall Pen Wizard would probably also do the job nicely with the right bit. There are many good folks on this forum that own one. Best of luck!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 8, 2010)

How about that kit from Beartoothwoods that has a 'bolt' on it?


----------



## KenBrasier (Oct 8, 2010)

Just a thought.....  Why couldn't you take proper size lag bolt or screw and use it to make a casting with plaster or silicone, then pour a decent color resin.   It might take a little tweaking, but it would give you a screw blank.  Hmmm, I may have to give this a shot myself.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Handle*

I know I have seen wood with threads on it....like some mop or broom handles.  I've also seen smaller things of wood with threads.  I think I'd start with something like that and go from there...might not be easy but I'm sure you can find a way.  Best of luck to you


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 8, 2010)

My first thought was a pen wizard spiral blank on a rinehart kit.


----------



## gr8danish (Oct 8, 2010)

It's too bad that he specifically wants wood. It would be UBER slick to cast either one big screw that has the center drilled out down the center in PR, or cast a bunch of tiny screws. Either way, it would give you the right appearance without sacrificing fit or finish.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2010)

You can buy threaded dowels in several species.

I have walnut and maple in the shop.

Will try to search and find you a source.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader128tpi.aspx

Here's the "tool" solution, Cherry Tree used to have half inch, now looks like they only show 3/4 and 3/8.

An extensive search should find some premade--even look at your local big box lumber place.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Why not just turn the barrel down almost to size, then run the right sized die over the wood to make the threads? The Rhineharts even have a hex head that would help with the look.


----------



## bradh (Oct 8, 2010)

The wood can be threaded, see the pictures. This is a commissioned pen made to look like a valve and seat. The top is threaded. The material is all maple with the valve parts painted to look like stainless. the tapping was difficult, I had to keep stopping and soaking the wood in CA to keep the wood from breaking up.


----------



## Dudley Young (Oct 8, 2010)

The big question here is does he want a screw or a bold. There is a difference in the thread. Most threads on wood are acme threads. Using a die would be a machine thread. ???????


----------



## renowb (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe find someone with a pen wizard...


----------



## aggromere (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure if it is helpful but, Beall tool has a wood threading device designed to make large wooden bolts.  They have a video of it on their website i think.  It is probably really expensive.  I bet if you check around some craft stores or on the internet you might be able to find a giant wooden screw that you could convert to a pen.


----------



## Len Shreck (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the ideas. robutacion I would be interested in hearing your ideas on how to make the threads. The gentlemen that is asking if I am able to do this said when he called that the guy he wants to give this to may want several more if he likes the way they turn out so I may end up having to figure out some way of doing it that I can reproduce them, I know 2 pens are never exactly the same but I may need to get as close as I can. The main thing I am worried about is my skill level is not the highest but if I am able to do this I think it will get better :biggrin: I have been trying to think of ways to do it that wont cost me any extra money for special stuff as money is tight for us but I figured if anyone would be able to give me ideas it would be the great people on here.
 mredburn I thought of that but I dont have a triangular file small enough to do that.
bruce119 that is some really good ideas if I am able to do any of that I will def give kudos to you for the idea. Thanks again all. Len


----------



## Len Shreck (Oct 9, 2010)

Not sure if it is helpful but, Beall tool has a wood threading device designed to make large wooden bolts. They have a video of it on their website i think. It is probably really expensive. I bet if you check around some craft stores or on the internet you might be able to find a giant wooden screw that you could convert to a pen. 
    I will check around and see if I can find any.


----------



## Len Shreck (Oct 9, 2010)

penhead said:


> Don't know if this would work for what you need, but might be an excuse to buy a new tool...add the price of tool to what you charge for pen, and then make blanks for sale..???
> http://www.bealltool.com/products/threading/threader.php



I just watched both videos on this and I will be asking the wife if there is any way we can afford to get it that is exactly what I need, I think the 1/2" would be almost perfect. Thanks you for the link others mentioned it but I like having the link added it made it a lot easier to check out. Len


----------



## Christian (Oct 9, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> penhead said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this would work for what you need, but might be an excuse to buy a new tool...add the price of tool to what you charge for pen, and then make blanks for sale..???
> ...



Len, you are aware that this only cuts internal threads?  I would have thought you require an external cutter?

Chris


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 9, 2010)

A premade wooden threaded dowel would be ideal, except that it is not really a screw, it's a bolt.  A screw tapers, a bolt is straight.  You don't just use a die to make a screw.  You can't just knock out screw threads on a metal lathe either.  This is why they make screw machines!  Maybe if you kick the tail stock out and spin a taper rod you can make a screw, otherwise you need a taper attachment for your lathe screw...and those are not cheap.

Best bet in my opinion is to use a pen wizard, and then tweak the spiral so it's a bit sharper.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with Jeff . Since this is going to be a gift for a Lawyer I would think there is some significance to the "Screw" and that a threaded bolt wouldn't have the same effect . Screws are tapered so that Beall threading tool won't do what you want it to . If a bolt would work , you can buy wood threaders for about $15 to $20 . Here's one from ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-INCH-WOOD-T...615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ad032eaf
and here's one from Highland Hardware for a bit more http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader128tpi.aspx
If you search around there are plenty of these around in between those prices . I have used these for years making threaded dowels for a vice on a kids toy workbench , they work great . Just remember , these make "Bolts" not screws but if this isn't a problem it's a cheap way to do it .
Click here to see the workbench with the nuts and bolts and vise http://www.wood-n-toys.com/options.html


----------



## robutacion (Oct 10, 2010)

*Wood screw pen (part 1)*



Len Shreck said:


> Thank you all for the ideas. robutacion I would be interested in hearing your ideas on how to make the threads. The gentlemen that is asking if I am able to do this said when he called that the guy he wants to give this to may want several more if he likes the way they turn out so I may end up having to figure out some way of doing it that I can reproduce them, I know 2 pens are never exactly the same but I may need to get as close as I can. The main thing I am worried about is my skill level is not the highest but if I am able to do this I think it will get better :biggrin: I have been trying to think of ways to do it that wont cost me any extra money for special stuff as money is tight for us but I figured if anyone would be able to give me ideas it would be the great people on here.
> mredburn I thought of that but I dont have a triangular file small enough to do that.
> bruce119 that is some really good ideas if I am able to do any of that I will def give kudos to you for the idea. Thanks again all. Len



Hi Len,

No problem, I will guide you through the whole thing if you need...!:wink:

First things first mate, you have not yet told us what type wood screw you customer is visualizing.
In case he wants a normal/common wood screw type made into a pen, first we have to get the screw profile, zoomed/scaled to pen size (thin, medium, large type pen...???) then we establish the mechanism to use, I initially suggested the click type but that would add something on the wood screw head that in reality doesn't exist so, lets stick with the twist mechanism.

The pic attached is your start and guide, 2 pieces of wood will be necessary, the top part (head) larger size and the bottom part (thread body and tip) as a smaller diameter wood. Get a twist pen kit to use some of the components, the tubes have to be inserted and per normal (top and bottom barrel) tube sizes may need alteration to conform with the screw profile and the rotating mechanism action location within.  Tip may need step drilling, there is, one size for the tube and the refill tip size for the nib.

Now, not counting with the thread needed cutting, this information is probably sufficient to get everything done, apart from the thread, which can be left for last.  I would suggest the use of a dense/solid wood for this pen, threads will cut better and more efficiently on those type woods, and there are many to chose from, depending of what is available to you...!

Pen/wood finishes, we sort that out at later date.

Hope you get the how to's flowing, when you concentrate on the pic I attached, imagine it in XRay image...!:biggrin:

Let me know if you understood my drift...!

Good luck!

Cheers
George


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 31, 2010)

you could still have the pen have straight threads but make the top appear to have a screw head. 
i think that it would look great if you made a board that it looked like the pen was screwing into it. as far as making the threads, the cheapest way will be the threaded dowels or a tap an die set.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 31, 2010)

What about a bit more artistic approach and use one of the pre-shaped rope blanks?  Then, just make the top of the pen resemble a screw/bolt head?

Just a thought.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought Ed had some blanks with the spiral rope design in his store. You can work off that very easily to look like a screw. 

I make these clocks and from  experience I can tell you that the downfall of a wooden thread pen is the threads are very vulnerable to breakage. You need to use a hard stable wood such as maple. I have used maple walnut, mahagony, but woods such as rosewoods are hard and more stable along with a hard maple. These clocks do not get the abuse a pen will so the threads will not take the beating. I would not leave the threads sharp. I would flatten them so it would better for feel and for less chance of breaking. Good luck.

Sorry but this is the best photo I had at the time.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 31, 2010)

Seems to me you could shape the barrel and then use a Sorby's spiraling tool on it to make the threads.  You wouldn't want the threads too deep or it wouldn't be comfortable to hold. Then again, I have never tried the spiraling tool on a spindle so maybe it wouldn't work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2010)

Just had another brilliant and I mean brilliant, did I mention brilliant idea:bulgy-eyes: How about a wood pen with a decal of a screw thread wrapped around the barrels. I told you this was brilliant Good luck whatever you do. Brilliant I tell you:biggrin:  OOPs I am back with another brilliant idea. How about inlay work and use a spiral pattern. I have to stop my brain cells are frying.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, for my own curiosity, I had to try.  I took a piece of 1/2" oak dowel, because oak is all I had, and shaped it tapered like a pen barrel.  I then tried to put threads on it using a Sorby's small spiral cutter.  I only spent a short time on this just to see what would happen.  It will make the threads and with a denser wood and more time it might be pretty convincing.  Yes I went the wrong way and I have a left handed screw, but you get the idea.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I have been waiting for my PITH 2011 partner to receive his pen, so that I could "finally" complete the job I intended to do here, when the OP firstly requested my assistance for the "screw pen" he wanted to learn how to make.

I never went pass the stage -1 of the making process as the thread stop to get posters so I backed off...!

I may have backed off and let it go for a while but, I always had it in the back of my mind so, the this PITH material selection, was just ideal for me to demonstrate not only what I meant, but also, have if all done in Pine wood...!:wink: 

Sorta like, living something unfinished, something that never agrees with me so, I can now put this issue and though to rest, its done and everyone can see it here

Job completed...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## asyler (Jun 8, 2011)

i hope you post the tread cutting part,


----------



## robutacion (Jun 8, 2011)

asyler said:


> i hope you post the tread cutting part,



Sure, I can do that...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a 3 part Charles Neil video where he shows how to turn a flame finial. Might help you out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDw_X14W4RI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTt5wZdl80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWyI4hLhr7w


----------



## titan2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Len Shreck said:


> Hello again all I got a phone call from a guy that would like to know if I am able to make a pen in the shape of a "SCREW." I have to admit I have no idea how to even go about it any suggestions would be very helpful? I only have a regular Jet lathe nothing special and no other special tools or attachments. He is willing to pay if I can only find a way to make it. Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give. Len


 

Check out this link....it has what you're looking for....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81367


Barney


----------



## acdl (Jun 11, 2011)

hi have a look at this its on the forum hope it helps

(((((((SCREWED ON PITH PEN! ( 1 2 3)
Rounder)))))))
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=81367


----------

